# Sonuscore - The Orchestra 1.1 (Review)



## Epicomposer (Apr 30, 2018)

The number of orchestral libraries has been growing steadily for the few last years and the inherent innovation in this sector seems to be closely connected to the sheer quantity of recorded samples. With a huge arsenal of instruments, split into numerous articulations, you can create detailed scores and arrange your instruments in a way that the resulting track sounds incredibly realistic. There is a downside to these huge orchestral libraries, though: arrangements can become cumbersome and slow, the ease of simply sitting down in front of your keyboard and playing a few notes is often replaced by tedious programming and amendment of MIDI-data.

The Germany-based label Sonuscore tries to fill this gap with its *KONTAKT Player library ‘The Orchestra’*, a VST that, in their own words, constitutes “_the easiest way to compose epic orchestral music_“. Released in mid 2017, Sonuscore now has upgraded ‘The Orchestra’ to *version 1.1* and in this review, we take the opportunity to have a look at the improvements and additions as well as the library as a whole.







Read the full review on Epicomposer:
http://epicomposer.com/sonuscore-orchestra-review/


----------

